# Potential IGFA record redear



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow! I had no idea a redear could get this big.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/outposts/2011/05/redear-sunfish-all-tackle-world-record.html


----------



## RiverKatt (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW...what a red ear. Looks like he end of a spade shovel...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I just noticed that it's bigger around than it is long....how does a thing like that swim?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that thing would give ultralite a new meaning


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> that thing would give ultralite a new meaning


Could you imagine if it fought like a regular sized one on a UL!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dang! that think is huge!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

And i thought the 9" gils we were catching last night were MONSTERS! haha was i wrong!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Believe it or not, redear around that size are not rare. That record has been broken about 6 or 7 times in the last 15-16 years. In the Carolinas, Florida, Mississippi, Alabama, and other southern states 2-3 pound redears are common. It depends on water quality, and the abundance of snails, mussels, crawfish, and freshwater shrimp.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

the biggest redear ive caught was a 13 incher. i thought that was big lol xD


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That thing is crazy huge!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW thats huge! Can you imagine "my sunfish will eat your largemouth!"LOL!:B


----------

